# Whoa Wtf happened?



## DeMoN (Nov 27, 2004)

Why do all latest 10 topics have an icon next to them? you guys should make them for all  the forums, not just those topic.


----------



## megabug7 (Nov 28, 2004)

Don't like them too be honest.


----------



## saberhagem (Nov 28, 2004)

Yep. Too bulky. But still it was worth the try


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Nov 28, 2004)

There's 15 topics in there now (instead of just 10), and the images are only placeholders. Shaun's working on better ones, and you all went nuts the last time he worked on such things.

Yeah, remember a while back I said "expect some changes?" This is the tip of the iceberg. If any of them aren't popular after their final revisions, we probably won't keep them, though. 

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Nov 28, 2004)

Wow, that's a REALLY good idea. I assume those icons are based on what forum category the topics are in, correct? If that's true, then hooray! Thanks a lot mods! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The Nose Has Left The Building.*


----------



## Blue_GoD (Nov 28, 2004)

they're good nice job


----------



## mynimal (Nov 28, 2004)

I don't mind them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Althought I kinda KNEW this topic would be about them. We going to IPB 2.0 any time soon?


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 28, 2004)

I think we should display the newest 100 posts!


----------



## Samutz (Nov 28, 2004)

I doubt it. IPB 2.0 and up requires a paid license now, $70 for a yearly license or $200 for lifetime (which really pisses me off because they said there would always be a free unlimited trial).


----------



## Inu268 (Nov 28, 2004)

well i though the icons had made the page larger,but tempest just said there are now 15 topics there so that must be the reason....i liked it,they are cute XD


----------



## gunner6666 (Nov 28, 2004)

too big..


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(gunner6666 @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> too big..


*Nods head in agreement*


----------



## blue99 (Nov 28, 2004)

Could there be an option to disable the icons?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(blue99 @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> Could there be an option to disable the icons?


Maybe, I'll look into that. I don't do a lot of portalscripting myself, but I'll see what can be done.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Jei (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(Dark[Devil) said:
			
		

> ,Nov 28 2004, 12:08 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*nods together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;;*

They should be at the size of the text beside them, so they don't eat up much space on the table.

Also, I continue to ask for someone to fix the front page resolution for 800x600 bearers not to have a horizontal-broken page, but I doubt a lot this is going to happen


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 28, 2004)

Ack, the icons take up a bit too much space for my liking personally. That and for some reason they disorient me...

I don't mind them but I'd like the option to disable them.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 28, 2004)

Well I guess they're not too bad for me, but the icon for this topic looks so messed up.
And I'm aware that it's supposed to be a mini-GBAtemp logo.


----------



## el_venga (Nov 28, 2004)

thats a nice idea, work better on it, make more space so the topics fit well in a 800x600 resolution at least.


----------



## Reserver X (Nov 28, 2004)

yea, i just looked at gba temp and was like. "WOAH! what happend here?"

then i saw this topic and figured it was for what i was thinking about.

it was better the other way.

it also makes me feal that the gba temp admins are hypocrytical. i seem to remember a CERTAIN admin telling me that forums dont look good with sigs as tall as oak trees.

well in my opinoin the top 10 newest post dont look good when they are as tall as SEQUOIA trees. i mean come on, think about all the poor people runing in 800 x 600 resolution, we dont want there scrolling finger to get tired trying to look through the new posts now do we opium?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well i say if they leav it like this i should be able to go back to my "oak tree" sig.

edit: *cough* fixed *cough*


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 28, 2004)

*Cough*
You mean "certain" right?
Yea, it is rather bulky as it stands. I keep forgeting that people still use 800x600 resolutions. >.>


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 27, 2004)

Why do all latest 10 topics have an icon next to them? you guys should make them for all  the forums, not just those topic.


----------



## Reserver X (Nov 28, 2004)

well yea, but opium said it was ok like this, the other one was a tad taller and i had an unofficial award too. so he said if i made it a bit smaller and took the award out it would be ok.

but now the front page is more bulky than my old sig!

*mumble mumble*

*cough* hypocryts! *cough*


----------



## Luse (Nov 28, 2004)

Reserver X

Well you say a "SERTAIN" (sic) admin told you to stop wearing a sig, then you mention Opium...

Normally this might have been a pm from me, but since your so “sertain” of your ability to mock Opium while he’s away from the board for a month,  let me step in for him…

I won’t be as nice or thoughtful, and  I will put your in your place, and if you don’t like it, don’t “ask for it” again…

Had it not been Opium to tell you to remove your sig, then someone else would have, if it was too large... The staff do what we do, which is enforce the rules, when we do that you don’t have to agree or feel fine with it, but don’t give the guy shit for it just because your sig was too big… (This is the one thing that pisses me off the most, *don’t give the staff shit for doing there jobs*)

You don't like this update/change (that Tempest has pointed out isn't complete yet) fine, but comparing the portal, a small part of the front page, to a sig in the forum in general, is stupid.

So I say, if you feel inclined to wear that sig again, then do so, but do it with the knowledge that your ass will be in the jail faster then you can pm me a week later asking when your suspensions up, of that you can be "Sertain"…
_______________________

*On topic*

I like the idea myself, but want to see what Shaun’s got cooked up for it… 

As Tempest said, we’ll be looking into having the option to remove it for those who don‘t like the idea at all, but for now guys bare with us until we get to that point, again as Tempest said it’s more a work in progress then a finished piece…


----------



## mynimal (Nov 28, 2004)

Not against or siding with anyone here, but "having sigs as tall as tree oaks" isn't really in the rules. There's a 400 x 100 rule, but everye breaks them, including yourself. It's more of the filesize that matters.


----------



## Reserver X (Nov 28, 2004)

i was joking... lighten up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. any way i wasnt aware that he was away from the board, and i wasnt sure who told me to change my sig, frankly i didnt want to look through my pm archive seeing how it was a joke in the first place.


----------



## Reserver X (Nov 28, 2004)

i was going to apologize for making a mistake in who told me to remove my sig and blaming some one els, but it seems memory did server right on who removed it.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Opium
> 
> Live Forever or die in the Attempt!
> Group: Supervisors
> ...



but any way i was only joking, im still prety new to the forum and i didnt realise that the sig that i had come up with wasnt fit for the forum, i changed it to comply with standards and i apologize for any bruised  egos over this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps: thanks for making fun of my spelling even though i corrected it when i was directed to it.


----------



## Luse (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks for double posting as well, really means alot, to see that you still haven't bothered to read the rules, but want to make "jokes" about them... 

So here they are, to help you make fun of the rest of them, we put them here in this funny little packet just for you...

The Rules

Sorry, to me it just looked like you where whining about your sig being removed, complaining about Opium doing it, and then saying that sig and the portal layout should be considered similar, and that the entire staff were being "hypocrytical" ( or maybe hypocritical if you prefer…)

(Random GBAtemp Trivia: Who was suspended recently for mocking Thug when he left the staff? So I guess that makes me a hypocrite for not suspending this guy for "just joking"?) 

But I was mistaken, none of that happened as you were just kidding, no harm, no foul, so everything’s all right.

Look over there a big pie, and over there a man with a rubber chicken… 

Everything’s just peachy… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(P.S. If you can mock Opium and the staff then what's mocking your spelling matter? Unless of course you’re a hypocrite?)...


----------



## ziggy:{) (Nov 28, 2004)

o.k. to get back on subject ..........

when i first seen it i was like "Whoa Wtf happened?" then i seen this topic that said my thoughts and i knew where to go, but now that i went back and stared at it for a while it ain't too bad


----------



## Chronickilla (Nov 28, 2004)

I like these Icons it makes it easier to tell which part of the forum it is coming from.


----------



## Dogg Thang (Nov 28, 2004)

Well I'm with the people who find the icons a little messy but Tempest Stormwind has of course explained that they are a work in progress and I do like the theory behind them. Especially when some topics have very ambiguous titles. So I look forward to seeing how it plays out.

Speaking of which, where did that DS headache topic go? I can't find it anywhere.

Dogg.

Edit: Actually, looking at the front page again (and I don't know if this is possible), they may work better if you could stop the two-line topics from going under the icons. So you have a clear space on the left for the icons and all of the topic headers are on the right in their own space. Just a suggestion, if possible.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 28, 2004)

We're working on the icons, what you see isn't final. I'll be designing matching and fitting icons today so keep your eyes pealed.
We'll also be playing with the design a little bit.



QUOTE(Samutz @ Nov 28 2004 said:


> I doubt it. IPB 2.0 and up requires a paid license now, $70 for a yearly license or $200 for lifetime (which really pisses me off because they said there would always be a free unlimited trial).


$200. Pfffffffttt!


----------



## Lily (Nov 28, 2004)

I like it. Fresh ideas, it's nice.


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Nov 28, 2004)

It`s a good idea and i quite liked it.


----------



## yugi999 (Nov 28, 2004)

i like it   it`s nice


----------



## Costello (Nov 28, 2004)

we should have made the new icons BEFORE we made this hack public 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... but I wanted to do it yesterday and shaun had no time to make the icons

it's funny to see how people react, thou


----------



## Xanthious (Nov 28, 2004)

Its different.. .. .. .. but in a good way. I dig it


----------



## Reserver X (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(Chronickilla @ Nov 28 2004 said:


> I like these Icons it makes it easier to tell which part of the forum it is coming from.


yea, now that i think about it... its not too bad, it does make it easier to see where you want to post. it also helps you look for the kind of topics you like to post in.

ps. the reason i said i didnt like it before was mainly to joke around with opium...


----------



## speechless (Nov 28, 2004)

those little icons are not little enough, which indeed sucks in its present incarnation (because they must be same size as text font to look good, not larger like they are now).  keep in mind 800x600 people can eat something around a guy's crotchal region cuz 1024x768 and greater is how most people are viewing this site.  Either shrink those icons to fit with the text they are attached to, or just ditch the fisher price look altogether.  Just my 2cents worth.. makes it just look even more rom/forum kiddyish to me..which is indeed a BAD thing.  :/

edit... to costello and sir sj66

don't take this the wrong way guys, hell any improvement is a good thing, just the topics now shift far off to the right now, and most now take up multiple rows because the icon is pushing them over, but thats my peeve really.. the multiple rows each topic holds now..makes it stretch the last topic box, and makes the once clean site, look messy and fisher pricish is all...just constructive criticism, and i know it hasnt reached the point where you'd like it to be yet...hope the newer icons fit the text size


----------



## mynimal (Nov 28, 2004)

I see GBATemp got a new and better icon for the site.


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(Icarus @ Nov 28 2004 said:


> I see GBATemp got a new and better icon for the site.


Have you only just noticed that? It's been there for weeks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another thing is that this is going to take a lot of getting used to. At least it's one step closer to the final evolution stage of GBAtemp.


----------



## Costello (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Have you only just noticed that? It's been there for weeks!


nope, the NEW icon was made just today by shaun


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 27, 2004)

Why do all latest 10 topics have an icon next to them? you guys should make them for all  the forums, not just those topic.


----------



## Costello (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(speechless @ Nov 28 2004 said:


> those little icons are not little enough, which indeed sucks in its present incarnation (because they must be same size as text font to look good, not larger like they are now).Â keep in mind 800x600 people can eat something around a guy's crotchal region cuz 1024x768 and greater is how most people are viewing this site.Â Either shrink those icons to fit with the text they are attached to, or just ditch the fisher price look altogether.Â Just my 2cents worth.. makes it just look even more rom/forum kiddyish to me..which is indeed a BAD thing.Â :/
> 
> edit... to costello and sir sj66
> 
> don't take this the wrong way guys, hell any improvement is a good thing, just the topics now shift far off to the right now, and most now take up multiple rows because the icon is pushing them over, but thats my peeve really.. the multiple rows each topic holds now..makes it stretch the last topic box, and makes the once clean site, look messy and fisher pricish is all...just constructive criticism, and i know it hasnt reached the point where you'd like it to be yet...hope the newer icons fit the text sizeÂ


no problem mate! all suggestions are welcome! 
would you happen to know how to get a visitor's screen resolution (in PHP or javascript, I know both of them)


----------



## Lily (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 28 2004 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gah! I hate to be a nit-picker, but he should look at making the background transparent instead of white.


----------



## mynimal (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Nov 28 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Icarus @ Nov 28 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > I see GBATemp got a new and better icon for the site.
> ...


Costello beat me to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Delete please.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 29, 2004)

I think I'm seeing things, can someone tell me exactly what has changed since last week?


----------



## Qith (Nov 29, 2004)

I agree with what Qrayzie said; the area around the icon should be transparent instead of white. I just fixed it myself (all I did was make the white parts around the logo transparent, hope you don't mind me touching it Shaun), if you guys wanna use that one you can find it at *this link*





.


----------



## Costello (Nov 29, 2004)

shaun is a lazy ass  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I uploaded your icon, Qith, thanks.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 29 2004 said:


> shaun is a lazy assÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey hey! Watch it... I already did it. It just seems the transparency doesn't work.


----------



## Qith (Nov 29, 2004)

Transparency working fine here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. NP btw.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Qith @ Nov 29 2004 said:


> Transparency working fine here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, it's working now! I deleted the bookmark and re-added it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice work btw.


----------



## Lily (Nov 29, 2004)

3 thumbs up! Err, I mean 2, stupid typo on the new keyboard.


----------



## The Teej (Nov 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Nov 29 2004 said:


> 3 thumbs up! Err, I mean 2, stupid typo on the new keyboard.


Pfft, Blame the keyboard, you sorry little man =P

and heh, I like the new mod to the layout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they dont go into double lines any more =)


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 29, 2004)

Is it just me or does the mini-sized GBAtemp logo look like an insect with over-larged round glasses? 

I mean, just look at it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Compared to this:


----------



## saberhagem (Nov 29, 2004)

QUOTE(DeMoNSTaR @ Nov 29 2004 said:


> Is it just me or does the mini-sized GBAtemp logo look like an insect with over-larged round glasses?
> 
> I mean, just look at it!Â
> 
> ...








  I think that too. It has very BIG glasses.


----------



## Samutz (Nov 29, 2004)

That's the old icon tho.

Any have problems with the new one on firefox 1.0?
I tried deleting my old toolbar bookmark and making a new one after the new icon is loaded in the address bar, but it won't show up on the bookmark like the old one did.


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 30, 2004)

Click on the bookmark on the toolbar, that will load the icon into memory.


----------



## Samutz (Nov 30, 2004)

Tried that too. Waited for the page to load and it still didn't load on the bookmark, just the address bar.

Edit: Works now for some reason. Just opened firefox and it suddenly started working again. I've also had other weird problems with the icons, like the gmail icon appearing on other bookmarks for no reason (even appeared on the gbatemp bookmark once).


----------

